# Help please RV sites



## 105886 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone
As a complete newbie can someone please help and remind me if there is a website showing camp sites that accept RVs. I seem to remember last year I found one but have been looking for it for ages now and I'm just getting fed up!!! 
Thank you
Cilla


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't ask if they take RVs Cilla as often the answer is no.

Just turn up and if there is any comment about being too big remind them you are shorter than a car and caravan.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Don't ask if they take RVs Cilla as often the answer is no.
> 
> Just turn up and if there is any comment about being too big remind them you are shorter than a car and caravan.
> 
> Ray.


But heavier and more likely to damage the ground!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> raynipper said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ask if they take RVs Cilla as often the answer is no.
> ...


But have a bigger foot print and do less damage than the front wheel drive euro vans

Loddy


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

There is a book for sites specific to RV's google Mo and Dicks big pitch guide. I don't know about the Caravan club but the Camping and Caravan club if you look on there web site you can pick a site put your van length in and it will give you an indication if your van is ok . I would also ring the site before booking just to check. Our MH is 28 ft long and we have had no problem so far.
Lin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely Loddy.
I have seen many FWD Euro vans dig themselves into grass but most RVs have the weight where the dual wheel drive is.

Well done 'lindyloot', I should have remembered as we are in The Big Pitch guide for RVs here in France.

Our RVs were always 38ft but I used to lie a little when questioned. If ever you get parked up on grass that looks a little moist or soft, put a couple of modest planks down first and park the drive wheels on them. Never got stuck ......... yet.. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why is it that RV'ers hit out in all directions to justify their choice of vehicle.

I would take it as bad manners not to inform a campsite owner what type of camping vehicle I had, be it caravan, euro-camper or RV. Why alienate site owners before you've even turned up?

Similarly we always inform the site owner that we have a dog.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV pitches*

My advice would be to phone the campsite and ask. For example, the site I am pitched on at present with the CCC has pitches of 26 feet or less - as per the CCC website. However, I am 29 foot, there are two 36 foot RV's knocking about too.

In the time I worked at the CCC, I must point out that the RV drivers manouvered their coaches with care and NEVER caused any damage at all.

Russell


----------

